# Gaggia Classic - Pre 2009 machines are they better



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

Hi,

I am looking to buy a gaggia classic. I am happy to buy second hand and fix problems myself - however, my question is this - are there any real significant differences between the pre 2009 models and those built more recently by Phillips. I have found one locally for £50 but it is a newer model - should I take the plunge or wait it out and find an older model on ebay? I'd appreciate a few opinions before buying...

Thanks very much in advance,

Martyn


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

bloody bite his hand off at £50, if you descale religiously every 4-8 weeks you wont have issues, for 42 I can sell large solenoid to avoid possible blockages. BUY IT or give me details nudge nudge wink wink . Good luck


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

£50 is a no brainer - even if it lasts a year


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

total no brainer that is ridiculously cheap for a classic


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Total bargain and as it's local you can always inspect on collection


----------



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

Thanks, just been to get it. Looks like it's only been used occasionally. We live in a hard water area so I may strip it down and give it a clean.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MartynWheeler said:


> Thanks, just been to get it. Looks like it's only been used occasionally. We live in a hard water area so I may strip it down and give it a clean.


Congrats......bargain , stay around and let us know how you get on


----------



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

Cheers, this looks like a very friendly place...!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

well done , absolute baaaaaaargain . if you need any help send a message


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

This may be a stupid question but what is the benefit of a pre 2009 model?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

maths15 said:


> This may be a stupid question but what is the benefit of a pre 2009 model?


2009 was the year Phillips took over Gaggia. Post 2009 models have a slightly smaller solenoid - not a great minus.


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> 2009 was the year Phillips took over Gaggia. Post 2009 models have a slightly smaller solenoid - not a great minus.


The whole pre-Phillips thing is vastly overplayed IMHO


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I agree there, those machines will now be a minimum of 5 years old. There's a point when buying an old model will give different problems due to their age


----------

